# Got bored-doing some photography



## peejrey (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a bright day out side, so I decided to take some window pics...I really didn't want to post them in the Clear bottle section because I have many that aren't. [] 
 Here though is my small group of Area druggists, I was able to maneuver the bottles to make it to where you could only see the yard and trees, and not the neighbor's house..

 In order from Left to right:
 1. Womack's Pharmacy Nashville TENN.
 2. Max Bloomstein Nashville
 3. W.W. Taylor's Pharmacy Nashville
 4. Jenning's Pharmacy 700 Church ST. Nashville, TENN.
 5. W.W. Taylor's Pharmacy Nashville (Smaller Version)
 6. Kuhlman'S Knoxville, TENN.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 19, 2012)

Next were the four directly opposite in the window to the first couple...

 1. A Dark Green Inner-Thread THOMAS EDMONDSON ST. HELENS
 2. Dr, Thatcher's Liver and Blood Syrup Chattanooga, TENN. (It's pretty sick, but I love her)
 3. R.R.R. RADWAY & CO NEW YORK <I think it's pontiled, but I'm not for sure>
 4. A nice Bright Green plunger for a gas syringe, though I've bee told it could be the chemical for an antique fire extinguisher.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally is a my pick group shot..This will also go on my google site which is currently under construction..
  I think most people should know what these are..[]
 The last 3 at the end are: Atwoods Bitters, Staffords ink, and a Purex


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 19, 2012)

like that last pic.


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2012)

NICE PHARMS!


----------

